# Kelly



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It seems like a lifetime, and in some ways I suppose it is - 24 years ago we sent our first golden - Kelly - to the bridge, after a short battle with lung and liver cancer.

I find it hard to believe that it is so long ago, it very often feels like yesterday, and the pain and hurt for us is still there. Kelly taught us so much in the 10 years that we had together, and we are thankful that we had her in our lives, just wish it could have been longer.

The night does not last forever
It fades with the dawning of the morn
The rose does not last forever
It withers with the fading of the spring
But your memory will linger forever
In the hearts of all who love you
Because love does last forever

Kelly Ann, I hope you are with Grandad and the rest of the gang, until we meet again my sweet girl, run free and fast and sleep softly


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

When you love well enough, time doesn't matter. Twenty-four years of missing a beloved pup can seem like yesterday or an eternity ago. I hope Kelly is happily playing with the pack of angels all of us humans who were left behind are missing, whether it's for decades or days. Tell my Brandy, Cody and Finny that I said to share the treats, Kelly!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Don't know where my head is today, but it is actually Kelly's birthday - born 1982 - that will teach me to try and post when I am long past my bedtime.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

*Ah yesterday*

That feeling is there because she has been with you for those 24 years. In death we only lose the physical presence, spiritually we keep our loved ones forever. May you keep her memory and teachings close to your heart and find your peace there.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Time seems like the blink of an eye, doesn't it. Those photos bring all the memories and the emotion flooding in . I'm glad that you have such wonderful memories of her. The loss is big no matter how much time passes. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

goldensmum said:


> It seems like a lifetime, and in some ways I suppose it is - 24 years ago we sent our first golden - Kelly - to the bridge, after a short battle with lung and liver cancer.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that it is so long ago, it very often feels like yesterday, and the pain and hurt for us is still there. Kelly taught us so much in the 10 years that we had together, and we are thankful that we had her in our lives, just wish it could have been longer.
> 
> ...


What you wrote about Kelly is SO BEAUTIFUL!! I feel the same about my Smooch. Smooch was a very special girl that we adopted-she gave us so much more, than we could ever give her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kelly was beautiful, they may no longer be here on earth with us physically, but we feel their presence every day and they forever hold a very special place in our hearts.


----------

